
Perl 6 in 2009 - fogus
http://perlgeek.de/blog-en/perl-6/perl-6-in-2009.html
======
seldo
Could people who are building big new projects in perl today please chime in?
I would like to know what motivated your choice of language.

I haven't seen anything new and interesting built in Perl in upwards of five
years, but I'll be first to admit I'm not in that space.

~~~
yannk
lots of interesting and new stuff happened in perl5 land in the last 5 years.
Major perl5 releases and lots of interesting projects. To name a few (mainly
related to the web, which is the area that matters to me):

\- Moose <http://bit.ly/8J7qJu>

\- Plack <http://bit.ly/4NhAOl>

\- Tatsumaki <http://bit.ly/4zJbWG>

\- AnyEvent framework <http://bit.ly/4ODUiX> (with a lot of extensions: XMPP,
irc, etc...)

\- strawberry Perl on windows

\- About day to day usage: NYTProf3 is out <http://bit.ly/6drmyT>

The community is vibrant as you can tell by looking at github, stackoverflow,
perlmonks, <http://ironman.enlightenedperl.org/> etc

Yann

